# Help with Bangs/hair



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

We are trying to grow out Colbie's hair so we can keep it in a topknot. It is at that in between stage where it covers her eyes but not long enough to keep up. We are having limited success with clips and our groomer suggested a dog mousse or gel to help until her hair grows out.

It was getting to the point where I was considering cutting it as it is affecting her vision as she walked into her crate door the other day. 

I was thinking of something like the Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel by Chris Christensen.

Anyone have any suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I just stuck with it, knowing that if we both lived through it once, we wouldn't have to worry about it again. Sometimes you can get it up in two little pony tails (like antennae! ) before you can get it to stay in one. 

Then we went through a stage where I would put one band close to his eyes, and another one a little way further back on his head. Finally it got long enough that I could keep it all up in one band!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I keep my dog in a puppy cut, but if I ever do decide to grow it out, I love the antenna look! Even better, the braids on either side of the face like you did with Kodi, Karen. I remember you posted a picture of it a long time ago. I thought that looked so cool, and actually have considered growing Benjamin out and attempting that some time. If you can find that picture and repost it, maybe Ron would want to try it with Colbie.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, this may not be exactly the same photo, but here is Kodi in braids… we still do it sometimes for trials. But their hair has to be a lot longer to be able to do this and have it stay in.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I gave up trying  Zoey actually will but her paws on top of her head and frights me. Its been a three year battle so we are cousin it. I cut her bangs about three times a year and she is due for a cut.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks. 

Her groomer came today and I was ready to tell her to just trim her bangs but she convinced me to hang in there for another month and see how it goes. She did a great job, I just need her to come every day and then problem solved lol.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

cute picture!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Sweet sweet Colbie - she looks so cute with her green bow.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She looks so cute I wish those clip type hair berets were safe. I need something that takes like 2 seconds to put in.


----------

